# BSNL *Revised*  Free Night Usage Broadband Charges with New Plan Names



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

> India Largest Broadband Subscriber base telecom Operator Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited(BSNL) announced the revision of charges for Free Night(FN) usage under Limited Usage Postpaid Broadband Plans.
> 
> In view of rationalization, BSNL revised the existing plan names by replacing CNT(Concessional Night Tariff) in place of FN(Free Night) for all four types of Free Night Usage Broadband Plans( BBG FN 500, BBG FN Combo 500 and BBG FN Combo 599) which have already been withdrawn for new customers.
> 
> ...



these are already withdrawn plans for new users. However, old users are gonna suffer  . so any old user of such plans, be careful. you might get a hefty bill next month if you do not notice this. *Beware.*

source: BSNL Revised Free Night Usage Broadband Charges with New Plan Names | BSNL TeleServices | New Broadband Plans | Mobile Plans | Telecom Courses

We are going backwards. Now into 1980s, soon into 1960s  nice BSNL 

nobody is gonna listen, because those who have to listen will have already got what they want


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

local isp's are the only way to go. else BSnl evdo or Mtnl 3g whichever works in your area

Bsnl is trying hard to be BsAnal


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2014)

They are keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## sam1 (Jul 5, 2014)

this was the one thing that kept a lot of users loyal to bsnl inspite of the crappy service. but now the game's over, and to top it up, their current plans aren't cheap either!


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2014)

I only wonder how ookla says average internet speed in India is 1.7 mbps.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 5, 2014)

^^It's because of the speedtest done by people using 3G. They're are averaging out the crappy speeds of 512 kbps or 1 mbps normally available on majority broadband since bsnl has around 85% broadband subscribers.


----------



## Flash (Jul 5, 2014)

rish said:


> local isp's are the only way to go.


Very true. 
It seems they're compensating the 256kbps switch to minimum 512kbps via the FN usage plans. 

Bad SNL!


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

I am happy with 2 mbps post FUP. ^_^
Besides 3G here is unreliable and provides extremely low speed during peak hours. BSNL 3G is the worst. I get 50-80kbps during day and 6mbps at 4 am


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2014)

Vodafone 3G is good enough. I get at least 2+ mbps all the time


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am happy with 2 mbps post FUP. ^_^
> Besides 3G here is unreliable and provides extremely low speed during peak hours. BSNL 3G is the worst. I get 50-80kbps during day and 6mbps at 4 am


Which plan gives you 2 Mbps post FUP?


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> which plan gives you 2 mbps post fup?



uld 2799


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

masterkd said:


> I only wonder how ookla says average internet speed in India is 1.7 mbps.



most institutions enjoy very high speed internet. it is one of the main reasons.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2014)

RIP BSNL.

It was nice knowing you.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 9, 2014)

i didnt know they revised the charges almost downloaded 2.4gb today morning.. going to change my my plan to BB Home ComboUL 675.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

bibinjohn said:


> i didnt know they revised the charges almost downloaded 2.4gb today morning.. going to change my my plan to BB Home ComboUL 675.



expect a huge bill for this month. not just for you, but for most people who are on this plan.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2014)

yaah my friend downloaded 30 GB till now and now he is also crying and hoping that BSNL wont charge from this month


----------



## icebags (Jul 9, 2014)

i have already migrated to local, byebye bsnl. thanks for being with me for last 10-12 years.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 10, 2014)

Internet in India sucks big time , almost 2 decades internet arrived in India , and we are worst than some third world country


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 10, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Internet in India sucks big time , almost 2 decades internet arrived in India , and we are worst than some third world country



We ARE a third world country, and will probably remain so if Internet connectivity doesn't improve.


----------



## little (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am happy with 2 mbps post FUP. ^_^
> Besides 3G here is unreliable and provides extremely low speed during peak hours. BSNL 3G is the worst. I get 50-80kbps during day and 6mbps at 4 am



Same here. 

Peace of mind.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> uld 2799



Most people can't afford that plan. The 1mbps minimum limit should be implemented ASAP.


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Most people can't afford that plan. The 1mbps minimum limit should be implemented ASAP.


It took 19 years to arrive at the minimum limit as 512 kbps in India. 
For 1Mbps, we may have to wait for atleast 10 years.


----------



## little (Jul 10, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> The 1mbps minimum limit should be implemented ASAP.


True.
There's a BSNL plan that gives 1Mbps post FUP  but that too ain't cheap (BBG Combo ULD 1445).




Flash said:


> For 1Mbps, we may have to wait for atleast 10 years.


I hope you're wrong.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Most people can't afford that plan. The 1mbps minimum limit should be implemented ASAP.


2 mbps should be minimum and it should've been from somewhere around 2010.

I'm simply spellbound how no one has taken this into account, even when the filthy and corrupted politicians are now becoming social by using social crap networks! 

The current state of Internet in India is beyond imagination even by Alien standards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I'm simply spellbound how *no one has taken this into account,* even when the filthy and corrupted politicians are now becoming social by using social crap networks!



no one will ever! because those who have to care already enjoys maximum speed. it is just the normal people who are affected, not the one who have to care.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, true, but now even those corrupted ones have become pretty clever, so they know that these 'normal' people are the one who need attention, and last generation's old people are almost done too, those who wouldn't care about Internet are at their dying days, so what do they expect?

I for one still believe something will be done, but I'm just not sure when! Also an upgrade won't cut it either, from current state a revolution is needed.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey, I've been using the 500 Rs connection for I don't know how many years - maybe five years. Now I have 2.5 GB data limit during the day, but at night, from 02:00 AM to 08:00 AM in the morning, it is totally free. Does it mean that they have started charging for the night-time free usage as well? Because on the BSNL site, it says "From 08:00 hrs to 02:00 hrs."

Two days ago, I received a SMS from BSNL stating that I had used 80% of free data limit. I ignored it, and later checked the usage using Dataone Usage Finder, and it was still showing 1.5 GB left. I just downloaded 400 MB this morning. So what is my bill going to be???


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> Hey, I've been using the 500 Rs connection for I don't know how many years - maybe five years. Now I have 2.5 GB data limit during the day, but at night, from 02:00 AM to 08:00 AM in the morning, it is totally free. *Does it mean that they have started charging for the night-time free usage as well? Because on the BSNL site, it says "From 08:00 hrs to 02:00 hrs."*
> 
> Two days ago, I received a SMS from BSNL stating that I had used 80% of free data limit. I ignored it, and later checked the usage using Dataone Usage Finder, and it was still showing 1.5 GB left. I just downloaded 400 MB this morning. So what is my bill going to be???


Yes, including your 400MB.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 19, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> Hey, I've been using the 500 Rs connection for I don't know how many years - maybe five years. Now I have 2.5 GB data limit during the day, but at night, from 02:00 AM to 08:00 AM in the morning, it is totally free. Does it mean that they have started charging for the night-time free usage as well? Because on the BSNL site, it says "From 08:00 hrs to 02:00 hrs."
> 
> Two days ago, I received a SMS from BSNL stating that I had used 80% of free data limit. I ignored it, and later checked the usage using Dataone Usage Finder, and it was still showing 1.5 GB left. I just downloaded 400 MB this morning. So what is my bill going to be???



they changed FN(free night) plans to CNT(Concessional night tariff). no free data what so ever. you will be charged.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I'm in serious trouble. I used Dataone Usage Finder to find out what my usage for this month was, and its a whopping 18,782 MB, of which 17298 MB is the free nighttime usage that was allowed earlier. I'm attaching a screenshot. The app is still calculating on the basis of the previous plan.

What is my bill going to be? I'm too scared to calculate on my own... What am I going to do???

Link:

*s23.postimg.org/u6dcejzt3/July_Usage.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2014)

Why don't you guys switch over to the crappiest but PEACEFUL(regarding Bill) ULD plans???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why don't you guys switch over to the crappiest but PEACEFUL(regarding Bill) ULD plans???



these plans are very old. probably bsnl want them to switch to new ULD plans.

- - - Updated - - -



BhargavJ said:


> I think I'm in serious trouble. I used Dataone Usage Finder to find out what my usage for this month was, and its a whopping 18,782 MB, of which 17298 MB is the free nighttime usage that was allowed earlier. I'm attaching a screenshot. The app is still calculating on the basis of the previous plan.
> 
> What is my bill going to be? I'm too scared to calculate on my own... What am I going to do???
> 
> ...


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

^ his usage beyond limit shows 0MB only right?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 19, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I think I'm in serious trouble. I used Dataone Usage Finder to find out what my usage for this month was, and its a whopping 18,782 MB, of which 17298 MB is the free nighttime usage that was allowed earlier. I'm attaching a screenshot. The app is still calculating on the basis of the previous plan.
> 
> What is my bill going to be? I'm too scared to calculate on my own... What am I going to do???
> 
> ...



around Rs 2,500 approx


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ his usage beyond limit shows 0MB only right?



i am not sure. the plans should take effect from july 1st. so i think, he might be in trouble.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 20, 2014)

My calculations show around rs 3500 and I think the rs 500 rent xtra... I've activated 3g on my mobile, using that now... The days of downloading r over


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> My calculations show around rs 3500 and I think the rs 500 rent xtra... I've activated 3g on my mobile, using that now... The days of downloading r over


Feel sad for you buddy 

This reminds me of my friend's incident when he took broadband back in 08/09. That time BSNL used to give some free usage for first month, and he somehow crossed some limit and ended up paying  12k or something.

**** you BSNL. I just find ways to express myself like that, I love it.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 20, 2014)

At present, I access the Internet on the laptop by enabling mobile data (3G) on my mobile, and then turning on the Wifi Hotspot on the mobile, and connect the laptop to the mobile. I checked on Google about this, and some of the sites say the carrier may not like your doing this. I have an Airtel connection; does anyone know if they have a problem with this, and charge you extra if they find out, or is it that you can use the mobile data through the laptop as much as you like?

About the BSNL bill, I think there could be many other people like me across the country who do not know about this, and will get a shock when they get their bill next month. I'm hoping people make a lot of noise and then BSNL considers allowing this particular month's nighttime usage as free, for the last time.

Does anyone know the reason why BSNL did what it did? If we are making progress, broadband speeds should be increasing and costs should be decreasing. But we are going in the other direction here. I checked Airtel's site: BSNL gives 2.5 GB free for Rs. 500 a month; Airtel gives 2.5 GB (3G) at Rs. 450 a month. Airtel has 4G as well, but it isn't available all over India. I live in Gandhinagar, Gujarat; anyone knows a better plan, any ISP, please do tell.

Some day, if I write my autobiography, I'll devote an entire chapter to this...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> At present, I access the Internet on the laptop by enabling mobile data (3G) on my mobile, and then turning on the Wifi Hotspot on the mobile, and connect the laptop to the mobile. I checked on Google about this, and some of the sites say the carrier may not like your doing this. I have an Airtel connection; does anyone know if they have a problem with this, and charge you extra if they find out, or is it that you can use the mobile data through the laptop as much as you like?




that guideline is for USA guys as phones are sold on contract with very less down payment and rest in installments  , and those are carrier locked and hotspoting is restricted by carriers in order to make customers buy their expensive plans..

its not for us in india, as our mobiles are not carrier locked and we have paid full price .. you can use any data plan in any way you like by hotspoting or by putting your sim in a dongle.. or by using a datacable


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 20, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> At present, I access the Internet on the laptop by enabling mobile data (3G) on my mobile, and then turning on the Wifi Hotspot on the mobile, and connect the laptop to the mobile. I checked on Google about this, and some of the sites say the carrier may not like your doing this. I have an Airtel connection; does anyone know if they have a problem with this, and charge you extra if they find out, or is it that you can use the mobile data through the laptop as much as you like?
> 
> About the BSNL bill, I think there could be many other people like me across the country who do not know about this, and will get a shock when they get their bill next month. I'm hoping people make a lot of noise and then BSNL considers allowing this particular month's nighttime usage as free, for the last time.
> 
> ...


You guys have youbroadband in Gujarat. Surat and Vadodra I can confirm. Gandhinagar I don't know. Check out their site youbroadband.in


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks both of you. 

Sorry, offtopic, but I installed Tapatalk bt it keeps giving msg "Packaged file version doesnt match with the installed version". Any link on this forum on wat to do, Im using mobile rite now n find it difficult to navigate... using net on mobile for pretty much the first time... (


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

Seems Alliance Broadband has IMPROVED its status much ahead of BSNL

See this : ALLIANCE TARIFF Kolkata


----------



## sarita95 (Jul 20, 2014)

So, that means I cant download as much as I want at night.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 20, 2014)

central government want  to pump  39 ,500 cr for ailing BSNL and MTNL


----------



## icebags (Jul 20, 2014)

more of our tax payer money going to get spent as salary and low quality overpriced equipments in failed companies.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> central government want  to pump  39 ,500 cr for ailing BSNL and MTNL



Then better to wait for  some more time before switching over to Alliance.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 20, 2014)

I searched on the net and found people who have dwnlded more than 30 gbs before coming to know about the change.

On a lighter note, see this comment by a person from Kochi:

Unethical Move by BSNL: Customers not Intimated about Major Plan Changes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

^^ have you checked the last page of the previous bill? the plan change is mentioned in the last bill i received few days ago.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 21, 2014)

TRAI has increased minimum "broadband" speed to 512 kbps, guess we can finally watch those 240p YouTube videos with peace. The target is to increase the minimum broadband speed to 2 mpbs by 2015. I guess bsnl wants to torture users as much as possible before that happens. I never liked that night time plan anyways, the only thing, if I ever needed to download were some Linux distros. Then came the age of Steam, and when I brought a game with steam drm, I finally realised the crappy speed of my "unlimited" plan at 512kbps :/, just imagine what happens when you buy a game, install it, then steam says that you have to download additional 4gb just to run it. Took me nearly four days on unlimited plan. I guess same would have happened on the night unlimited ones if time/speed ratio is taken into account.(in the end, we lose anyways;capped speed on ul differentials, night time increased speed with less charges, it's like choosing the lesser evil, or the greater one if you decide to go with dsl plan on bsnl fiber).( Oh, and as of average speed in India, universities like mine just change the metrics; I get around 12mbps in my hostel, although everything including steam is blocked)


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ have you checked the last page of the previous bill? the plan change is mentioned in the last bill i received few days ago.



I haven't; I just went and paid the bill. There are some people on the net who are saying there was a note along with the bill, but it was in small letters, and most people missed it.

People on the net are also saying they are planning to protest, complain to TRAI, hold a dharna, etc. Don't know if anything will come of all this though...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I haven't; I just went and paid the bill. There are some people on the net who are saying there was a note along with the bill, but it was in small letters, and most people missed it.
> 
> People on the net are also saying they are planning to protest, complain to TRAI, hold a dharna, etc. Don't know if anything will come of all this though...



if it was already there on the previous bills, then i guess nothing can be done!. anyway, let us wait to see what happens. even i did not get any notification of anything when my plans is changed from rs 650 to rs 675 this month.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if it was already there on the previous bills, then i guess nothing can be done!. anyway, let us wait to see what happens. even i did not get any notification of anything when my plans is changed from rs 650 to rs 675 this month.


BSNL doesn't inform the users individually. It just updates the updated details on the corresponding tariff of a plan, and bills the user with the new plan name. 
One has to go and see the site manually, to know of the changes.. Sucks, right?


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> BSNL doesn't inform the users individually. It just updates the updated details on the corresponding tariff of a plan, and bills the user with the new plan name.
> One has to go and see the site manually, to know of the changes.. Sucks, right?



yeah or else read bsnl news daily


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> People on the net are also saying they are planning to protest, complain to TRAI, hold a dharna, etc. Don't know if anything will come of all this though...


Check this comment. It seems , it will be effective from August but still ambiguous. 
BSNL - Charging Free night internet usage without prior intimation


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

Unethical Move by BSNL: Customers not Intimated about Major Plan Changes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> BSNL doesn't inform the users individually. It just updates the updated details on the corresponding tariff of a plan, and bills the user with the new plan name.
> One has to go and see the site manually, to know of the changes.. S*ucks, right*?



a big time


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> expect a huge bill for this month. not just for you, but for most people who are on this plan.



Next Month it will be a diwali for BSNL. Many subscribers have been caught unawares by this sudden change. Even I had used the free time to download and my chargeable mb are around 8000. how much bill I would get I dont know. Not less than Rs.2000/-. I have already started to look for the nearest cable internet guys.

- - - Updated - - -

On the selfcare site my plan has already been changed. So this will be effective from 1st july 2014


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally, today, on 25th July, I got an unambiguous email from BSNL at about five this morning. The subject was the revision of the old night time unlimited scheme. I started thinking maybe they have decided to postpone it for a month, and implement it from next month, but nothing of the sort - the email says that the old scheme is gone and the new scheme with varying charges per MB all through the day has been implemented since the 1st of July.

I've started using Airtel 3G, recharging 150 MB for Rs. 46, but it gets over in a day...  Have been told Idea 3G is really good, so am going to buy a new SIM card.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> Finally, today, on 25th July, I got an unambiguous email from BSNL at about five this morning. The subject was the revision of the old night time unlimited scheme. I started thinking maybe they have decided to postpone it for a month, and implement it from next month, but nothing of the sort - the email says that the old scheme is gone and the new scheme with varying charges per MB all through the day has been implemented since the 1st of July.
> 
> I've started using Airtel 3G, recharging 150 MB for Rs. 46, but it gets over in a day...  Have been told Idea 3G is really good, so am going to buy a new SIM card.


So, people who've downloaded with FN usage are doomed this month;


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

if bsnl wish to change the plan on july, they should inform this to the customers in june. a bad business from bsnl. i hope alteast some people protests.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

they are running bussiness in loss, way too many people ditched BSNL by not paying BSNL bills. Still they dont change. If this is a private company, it would bankrupted by now


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 25, 2014)

I was on 800 ULD plan and after seeing that they have increased the minimum speed on all plans to 512 Kbps there was no point in continuing with it.
So I have just applied for a change of plan to 675 ULD. 6 GB at 1 Mbps for an extra 125+tax simply doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 29, 2014)

I changed my plan to BB home ul 545. It gives around 60KB/ps download speed. And it is unlimited and no FUP.

I applied and the next day i got an sms informing me that they have changed my plan and on the selfcare site also they have changed.

Not a bad plan.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 3, 2014)

Good news. Enjoy the Modi Raj. Acche din aa gaye. After railways, now f*cking with BSNL. 

- - - Updated - - -

BSNL is running in losses? LOL! Thats a shameless lie which all political parties promote. Same logic(a lie) was used in increasing railway fares. The plan is to sell out 50% shares of both BSNL and Railways eventually over next 15 years.

The truth is this - 
1. BSNL is fully capable of providing UNLIMITED download to whole India, at 2 MBPS rate, without any losses. They will make profit even with rate of 500 Rupees/month.
2. The actual plan of indian leaders is to destroy PSU companies first by not letting them use their massive infrastructure(built with public money) and offering services like companies in Europe/US do(they make profits even with lower rates)
3. All PSU(public sector companies) in India have massive assets(but locked down by politicians). If BSNL is taken away from Telecom Ministry and is made free like ISRO(only Prime minister can issue orders and noone else in government), this company will beat even AT&T/Verizon in terms of profits and market value in just 10 years.

Guess who says this? An executive in Airtel told me all this.
Personally, i m against privatization because private firms have already started looting indians even when Government allowed them to own Internet-Gateway-servers in India(in other words - Airtel/Vodafone/TATA don't have to pay anyone else for using internet because they have setup their own gateways in Bharat. Before they used to pay BSNL because private firms were not allowed to connect to international cables/sea-cable-lines using their own servers, they had to go through BSNL)

When private firms were given permission to setup their own Internet gateways, the excuse given was - "This will make internet cheaper than BSNL". Well, effect was reverse - Private firms kept big profit in their pockets and transferred no benefits to us Indians. 

After this policy BSNL remained low-cost, good value for money Internet provider for last 10 years. Now, government is taking away this benefit too by forcing BSNL to raise rates. It makes sense now - its necessary to defame BSNL so to legitimize selloff of its massive assets through share-market.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Believe me, two things are not gonna change until the old arseholes die or retire, the attitude of SBI employees and obviously BSNL.

I am laughing as hell at that editing reason of the above post by the way


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 3, 2014)

Your vakya rachana is fine. If what you say is true, we need to free BSNL from clutches of greedy politicians and put an administration on top that cares about the customers. 

In my opinion privatization is much better. Any company is screwed when administration is malicious, whether, whether private or public. Private companies have to perform or they go bankrupt, whereas _Sarkaari_ companies just mooch off taxpayer's money.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Well it's not that easy. The problem is BSNL is filthy rich. And they own all the ****ing towers, so I think all the other carriers like Bharti or Vodafone pays them a rent to use those.
If just by privatizing broadband would have done the job then I think it'd have been done a long ago. I can bet my arse off that government will always hold more than 51% stake of BSNL, thus it'll never go private. Two ways to look at it, either big guns like Essar (Vodafone) or Bharti Telecommunications need to match BSNL's market cap, then only they can get BSNL's attraction, that will be the first time we will have real rivalry, hence real competition, or the normal way, BSNL will enslave us as they have done in past.

The third and dreamy way to look at it will be someday BSNL will actually think for one second what the **** is going on here!

It's just like the old king era of ours, who said we are democratic?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 3, 2014)

Privatisation is not the answer. If that happens all those who live in villages and small towns will have to forget about connectivity. 
Whatever has been told about BSNL fact still remains that only due to it that we have such good connectivity. 
You say BSNL owns all those towers. But where did the money to put up all those towers? Why did no private telecom company put any tower there? Nobody prevented them.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> The problem is BSNL is filthy rich. And they own all the *****ing towers*



AAAnd 900 out of 6000 towers(bsnl) in kerala even lacks enough power backup just in case of sudden electricity shut down.the result is, those who are under such towers looses mobile signal as soon as the electricity goes...


----------



## Ironman (Aug 5, 2014)

INDIA is Going Under and we are just watching it Die ! .... Doing Nothing , but Playing the Blame Game !


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Good news. Enjoy the Modi Raj. Acche din aa gaye. After railways, now f*cking with BSNL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ooh boy. that makes too much sense.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 5, 2014)

MTNL delhi raised rental of modems 

Wifi to  Rs 100 P.M from Rs 75

Normal modem  to rs 75 from Rs 50


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2014)

i know it is too much to ask but i hope some people here know that when a company is listed on stock exchange anyone can buy shares of that company & become a owner(howsoever small) of that company.it essentially means that company now has an obligation towards share holders instead of earlier situation where it only answers to a bureaucrat or minister sitting in an AC room in Delhi unaware of what actually is the difference between kbps & KBps.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 6, 2014)

I just checked my bill for July online. Its Rs. 3400, which is acceptable.

I would have ditched BSNL for another ISP but I don't know any other which provides a good scheme at a reasonable rate. Now I'm looking into BSNL unlimited schemes which are below Rs. 1000 and have an acceptable download speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2014)

^ Then go for the BSNL BB ULD999 plan


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 7, 2014)

I looked at this page:

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_home_only_unlim.html

It says for the BB Home UL 545, "Bandwidth (Download Speed) : 512 Kbps flat." Now at present I have the 2 Mbps plan, and the download speed is around 230 kB/s; does this mean the UL 545 plan will give a _download speed_ of 512 kB/s or will it give about 64 kB/s?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 7, 2014)

64 KB/s.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 7, 2014)

Kbps Kilo bits per second.
KBs Kilo Bytes per second.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know it is too much to ask but i hope some people here know that when a company is listed on stock exchange anyone can buy shares of that company & become a owner(howsoever small) of that company.it essentially means that company now has an obligation towards share holders instead of earlier situation where it only answers to a bureaucrat or minister sitting in an AC room in Delhi unaware of what actually is the difference between kbps & KBps.



Not true at all. Binary relationship don't work on Share-market companies.

One example from India - BSNL offers much better service+coverage+rates than Vodafone(atleast this is my experience. I think people have habit of blaming BSNL just for the sake of it. Yes, i understand that they don't keep hot chicks with shirt-pants to offer u overcostly plans with hidden charges but i feel superb visiting government owned mansion-sized BSNL office where i can sit n drink tea, and eat even bhajiya outside, and it has a big sized parking lot too. I feel i am in USA or in some parking of Russian defense laboratory. Going to vodafone stores is a sucking feeling in constrast - hot chicks but sad faces, not enough space to even stretch ur legs and they don't let u sit more than necessary. Well, that's the advantage of BSNL - YOU own that place, its public and i love it.  )

One example from USA - Walmart has lost in USA. Americans are forcing their politicians to bring laws to ban Walmart because its transferring all business activities(plus all infrastructure) under ownership of ONE FAMILY, while reducing whole population into mere "employees".

BSNL exists in India because our culture promotes "self-employment". We are not "Lets be worker of Mittal" type nation. In India, its considered bad tobe an employee(a person who is dependent on others for earning). Even Lohar(iron-smith) never worked under anyone, he owned his little shop, he was free & independent. Same with farmer, he owns his own land. He has freedom to work or not work, but noone can force or bully him. Similarly, working for BSNL gives u feeling of working for india, for its people because each penny of BSNL is from public money, not private investment of Mittal or some family.

Do we want to see BSNL under Sunil Bharti Mittal? Well, i don't give a f*ck to him, nor i want to see such Indian-public owned assets being sold to him. He can goto USA or Africa, and do this to them. Also, his decision is his responsibility. His actions are not binding on Indians - they can't say "we opened our markets to Mittal-Mart, now open urs for us". Well, we didn't ask u to.

How we deal with power of "Corporations" and "Globalization"(overhyped word) is something not properly discussed in India. It was forced through backdoor just like every other decision indian leaders forced upon people. Also, there are outlets(universities) where u can sell such crappy products to new generation so they become used to this in early age. This is like this because India never had a leader who was from grassroots. All leaders(PM) have reached top only after due-dilligence with powerful nexus. And i expect this situation to remain same even in future till some uprisng happens from massbase below & demolishes this BJP-Congress mega-brotherhood from political scene.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Not true at all. Binary relationship don't work on Share-market companies.
> 
> One example from India - BSNL offers much better service+coverage+rates than Vodafone(atleast this is my experience. I think people have habit of blaming BSNL just for the sake of it. Yes, i understand that they don't keep hot chicks with shirt-pants to offer u overcostly plans with hidden charges but i feel superb visiting government owned mansion-sized BSNL office where i can sit n drink tea, and eat even bhajiya outside, and it has a big sized parking lot too. I feel i am in USA or in some parking of Russian defense laboratory. Going to vodafone stores is a sucking feeling in constrast - hot chicks but sad faces, not enough space to even stretch ur legs and they don't let u sit more than necessary. Well, that's the advantage of BSNL - YOU own that place, its public and i love it.  )
> 
> ...




+1000 to this!!!

Kinda like LPG in management!!! (Liberlization, Privatization, Globalization)

It's got it's own pros and cons... I think BSNL is doing a far better job than the other telcos in the rural areas!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Not true at all. Binary relationship don't work on Share-market companies.
> 
> One example from India - BSNL offers much better service+coverage+rates than Vodafone(atleast this is my experience. I think people have habit of blaming BSNL just for the sake of it. Yes, i understand that they don't keep hot chicks with shirt-pants to offer u overcostly plans with hidden charges but i feel superb visiting government owned mansion-sized BSNL office where i can sit n drink tea, and eat even bhajiya outside, and it has a big sized parking lot too. I feel i am in USA or in some parking of Russian defense laboratory. Going to vodafone stores is a sucking feeling in constrast - hot chicks but sad faces, not enough space to even stretch ur legs and they don't let u sit more than necessary. Well, that's the advantage of BSNL - YOU own that place, its public and i love it.  )
> 
> ...


+100000... to this un-biased logical comment.
I myself being a BSNL subscriber of BroadBand since 2007 onwards(changed 2~3 plans) now currently under ULD999 plan,at least won't have to worry about INFLATED,FALSE bills every month,despite  its crappy services.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

since when did pvt companies became synonymous with family owned companies.as for being self employed you are confusing it with indian govt employees mentality of zero responsibility.i guess you don't know that bsnl has to pay you discount if your phone is non functional for more than 3 days & guess what an RTI activist recently in a maharashtra district exactly asked the same question about how many customers phones are not working for more than 3 days & whether bsnl has given them discount resulting in a hurried action by BSNL of a total return of almost 3 crores to thousands of customers fearing TRAI action.imagine the situation in whole of india.let some pvt operator like vodafone delay a recharge of even Rs.50 & some ppl even start abusing on helpline simply because they know pvt companies attitude regarding customers,try that with bsnl local office in the same tone with your phone discount for non-functioning & you will see what exactly the difference is.

the reason airtel & every other isp has such crappy plans is because of lack of competition & monopoly of bsnl(what someone can do if the only option he has is either bsnl or airtel or sometimes none meaning only bsnl).if bsnl allow small pvt isp in every district to use their copper wire network to provide internet services by charging such small isp a reasonable fee we would see a lot more competition which will force companies like airtel to take notice but guess what bsnl employees oppose it because it means more work & responsibility even if it is profitable for the company.in fact i think bsnl should maintain a minimum presence in broadband & mostly act as network provider for other ISPs & charge them instead of charging customers which will increase competition & decrease rates(remember the good old days of bsnl monopoly when a landline connection was considered as a status symbol).


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing against either BSNL/public owned or private owned companies but yeah...

If my BSNL line has a problem, I own the problem. It is MY problem. Not BSNL's. BSNL won't fix it. I own the problem. yeah. I can go to BSNL office, drink chai and eat bhajiya, come back home and feel happy about the chai even though my problem is unsolved.

To sum up BSNL/MTNL landlines and monsoon/rain,

"woh baarish baarish nahi, agar aapki BSNL landline mein dialtone nahi."

I'm still stuck with BSNL though. I hate Airtel with a passion for starting this FUP crap. Won't pay a paisa to Yaartel. No experience with Yedafone.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm, don't know about their broadband, still even with all my extreme anger I will have to say they are one of the most consistent out there. But landline? I honestly don't remember which year it was when we took BSNL landline, 1997 or 98 I think, but since then I think I've seen a problem in their landline once or twice. It's something immortal to me, dial tone never goes, nothing that goes practically. So to be quite honest landline and it's insane stability is the only thing about BSNL which I like.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree with  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] on _woh baarish baarish nahi, agar aapki BSNL landline mein dialtone nahi_  This is just so true and for the past 30 days I've complained at-least 7 times about the same. Still the line is not completely stable hence I'm not using it anymore and thinking about some other alternatives.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> So, people who've downloaded with FN usage are doomed this month;



even I've not got any notice until 8th july but it's not people but BSNl which is going to be doomed.



rijinpk1 said:


> if bsnl wish to change the plan on july, they should inform this to the customers in june. a bad business from bsnl. i hope alteast some people protests.



Now this is really a fugly situation and unlike railways not many people use BSNL. So you won't see a political protest or any thing like this about the issue. Only a little number of people are complaining to BSNL's official and at pg portal. But so far there's no positive result.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I looked at this page:
> 
> *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_home_only_unlim.html
> 
> It says for the BB Home UL 545, "Bandwidth (Download Speed) : 512 Kbps flat." Now at present I have the 2 Mbps plan, and the download speed is around 230 kB/s; does this mean the UL 545 plan will give a _download speed_ of 512 kB/s or will it give about 64 kB/s?


Small *b* is bits.

Big *B* is bytes.

8 bits = 1 byte.

The unit of information is *bit*, so all communication information rates are mentioned in terms of *bits per second* i.e. small *bps* or *b/s*. Remember this throughout your life and now you do the math.


----------



## quagmire (Sep 1, 2014)

Look at the replies most troubled custoners received : 

Is BSNL’s Broadband Strategy Hurting its own Growth and Driving Customers Away?

Its about time we all boycott BSNL and watch them burn..


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Look at the replies most troubled custoners received :
> 
> Is BSNL’s Broadband Strategy Hurting its own Growth and Driving Customers Away?
> 
> Its about time we all boycott BSNL and watch them burn..



I'm moving from BSNL to Docomo wired broadband after ~6 years of service. Reason: price and plan


----------



## sam1 (Sep 1, 2014)

recently moved to cable bb after a almost a decade with bsnl bb. the stoppage of night unlimited helped make the decision easier. very happy with this one!!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd gladly change but no other option.


----------

